# foster? anyone close to houston with time?



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I cant help out but I sure hope someone on this forum can. Have a safe trip.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> (you have to be crazy to be married 23 times)


No kidding? 23 times? I hope 24's a charm....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> No kidding? 23 times? I hope 24's a charm....


Ya think this might explain why I am NOT married? Who has the energy for that? Just too much trouble....


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

23 times! Is that for real?????


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh I don't joke--some of the guys she bankrupted begged to marry her the second and third time---must be some kind of mojo--(I don't think I want that kind of mojo)--I have an unlisted phone number now so they cant call me and whine. 

I honestly think it is called 'borderline personality disorder' --lol--but it tends to stabilize with age--LOL--always got to have a sense of humor with family.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

hope you found somebody to help this girl. Wish i lived Closer! but guess SC is too far


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> hope you found somebody to help this girl. Wish i lived Closer! but guess SC is too far


Be careful what you say.....I said the same thing about Cosmo (I'm in the Seattle area-he was in the Houston area) and now he's my dog.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor girl..... I hope someone jumps in and helps her ....... I would love to ...BUT *A.* My house is full and* B.* Maggie doesnt get along with other females


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

OK, So you are looking for someone to take in what will most likely become 9 to 10 pups in a few days ??? I wonder what my wife would do to me if I show up with this dog... 

Best thing to do is to work with a vet... and we can probably help out with donations etc...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

lol. thats too funny. Cosmo is really cute! I actually foster here in SC for a local rescue (Midlands Golden Rescue in Columbia SC).. have 4 dogs at the moment my two, a foster and my sisters little terrier who thinks hes a really big dog!... hes got all three big dogs running around. great excercise for my lab. This little dog slams on the breaks and pivots around the other way just when one of the dogs almost catches him. pretty funny to watch... 

good news is everybody sleeps all night! 

But back on topic I hope you guys find somebody to foster that girl. would be fun to have puppies around the house again.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

NJB I bet we could find your mom a new husband before we can find a foster parent for that soon to be mom golden...

LOL


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

: lol thats too funny Bella


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> NJB I bet we could find your mom a new husband before we can find a foster parent for that soon to be mom golden...
> 
> LOL



True, sad, sick and funny.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Princess Bella said:


> NJB I bet we could find your mom a new husband before we can find a foster parent for that soon to be mom golden...
> 
> LOL


:lol: That's funny... But at 23 marriages? I don't think she needs our help...

Would any of her ex's take the soon to be mom golden?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think I would trust anyone that married my mother more than once with a dog. 

LOL--in her defense she often remarries the same guys--if that is a defense?


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

> True, sad, sick and funny.


Sorry about what I said it was a joke  so did yo hear anything about the mom and the pups, when are they due ? are they golden pups she will have ?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

No one knows what kind of pups this mom is going to have--they picked her up from a high kill shelter. She is a very lucky lady. My understanding is that she is a bit mixy herself--so god only knows what the pups will be. 

Don't apologize over the joke--I got it and laughed. There is a very funny story where she was married, met some guy (before the internet-so no clue how) and he drove from LA to Georgia to go 'save' her--when he got there-she would not come out of the house. Her husband felt bad for the guy and sat on the porch and drank a beer with him--LOL-- she is SO a borderline personality disorder-I take nothing she says or does to heart.

When dealing with the mentally ill you must have a sense of humor!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> NJB I bet we could find your mom a new husband before we can find a foster parent for that soon to be mom golden...
> 
> LOL


Yeah!... Pete Rose would jump on that bet, for sure!
Wow... 23 times! That has to be record. I have the book right over here, Hmmm....
I sure hope they find a foster, I'm a little out of foster range. I know Rick, I'm picking my words very carefully!
23 times, unreal.
Someone (s) in this picture could be a poster person for the line:
Marriage is like a hot whilpool;
Once you get use to it, 
it's NOT so hot.:uhoh: 

Now don't jump my case, I'm just passing it along, I didn't write it.
Is it wise that I remind you this is the Holiday Season:wave:


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: That's funny... But at 23 marriages? I don't think she needs our help...
> 
> Would any of her ex's take the soon to be mom golden?


With 23 on the list it's a good start, it never hurts to ask...
I have always told my students / clients;
"There is no such thing as a stupid question!"
Well, there was that one student.... Oh, never mind (OT).:doh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It seems they are still looking for a foster--anyone from Houston metro sign up on the forum in the last couple days? LOL...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

njb said:


> No one knows what kind of pups this mom is going to have--they picked her up from a high kill shelter. She is a very lucky lady. My understanding is that she is a bit mixy herself--so god only knows what the pups will be.
> 
> Don't apologize over the joke--I got it and laughed. There is a very funny story where she was married, met some guy (before the internet-so no clue how) and he drove from LA to Georgia to go 'save' her--when he got there-she would not come out of the house. Her husband felt bad for the guy and sat on the porch and drank a beer with him--LOL-- she is SO a borderline personality disorder-I take nothing she says or does to heart.
> 
> When dealing with the mentally ill you must have a sense of humor!


Wow thats really sad. I hope one day your mother can get help. Must not be fun being mentally ill...noone asks to be mentally or physically ill. All I can say I guess is we cant pick our family....just love them for them.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Be careful what you say.....I said the same thing about Cosmo (I'm in the Seattle area-he was in the Houston area) and now he's my dog.....


Rick: There are some beautiful dogs on that Houston Rescue site. Was Cosmo from that shelter? I tried reading back to see how you originally heard of him but couldn't really find it.

njb: Does that rescue adopt to places out of your area? Has the mother found a foster home yet?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Rick it seems is out of power--literally. Cosmo was from here, but after I picked him up from the turn in family-he almost got put down because he had bitten before and they don't take dogs like that--so Rick said he would take him. There is a HUGE thread on it.

To my knowledge the Mom has not found a foster yet--it is harder with the holidays. The had her kenneled at the vets--but that gets really expensive for a rescue group.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

njb said:


> There is a HUGE thread on it.


I did read most of it but I couldn't seem to find out the beginning of the story. See what happens when you don't check in for a few weeks  
Cosmo is a beautiful fellow and seems to be doing fine at Rick's. I love happy endings


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I did read most of it but I couldn't seem to find out the beginning of the story. See what happens when you don't check in for a few weeks
> Cosmo is a beautiful fellow and seems to be doing fine at Rick's. I love happy endings


UN like soap operas...where you can miss a month and still know what is going on....:bowl:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I did read most of it but I couldn't seem to find out the beginning of the story. See what happens when you don't check in for a few weeks
> Cosmo is a beautiful fellow and seems to be doing fine at Rick's. I love happy endings


Yep...but officially, he's not from them. 

Here's the thread where it all happened, if you missed it:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ioral-problems-issues/10723-kennel-craze.html


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Man--I just called and asked today about what happened to that mom and babies---was told they were so sick they had to be put down. Distemper--why is that not a mandatory vaccine?


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh goodness, that is such a sad ending to the story.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh no kidding-- I know all states are not the same but in Texas many shots that could help are not mandatory-

I am supposed to pick up another Golden in the morning from a local shelter with a real bad rep for getting animals sick--learned my lesson this time and am taking it right to the vet for boarding and testing first--Julie has had every shot they make-but you cant protect against everything. 

I am correct right that distemper does not show up for 7 days?


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

njb said:


> Man--I just called and asked today about what happened to that mom and babies---was told they were so sick they had to be put down. Distemper--why is that not a mandatory vaccine?


All of them? Even the mom?

Wow, that is a tough ending to swallow. Why can't all endings be happy? :no:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

If all endings were happy--we would not savor the ones that are--like Cosmo.


----------

